# materials



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

materials 
:5: :5: :5: :5: 
:15: :15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

ggggggggggggg


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

اين المشاركين؟
المشرفين؟


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_issuetoc&pid=1516-143920060001&lng=en&nrm=iso
موقع مهم به كل الابحاث الحديثة و المتعلقة بالمعادن
انصحكم بالزيارة
:5: :15: :5: :15:


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

gooooooooooooooood


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.key-to-steel.com/?ID=FreeDownload


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.ncpi.org/astm.htm#Designation:C 12-95


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

هذا الموقع رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا..........................
انصحكم بالزيارة
http://www.ncpi.org/installhand.htm


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/api-valve-standards-d_378.html


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (21 أغسطس 2006)

مواقع مهمة فعلا جزاك الله خيرا ولكن رويدك فنحن لا نستطيع متابعة كل ما تنشره هنا


----------



## assad_rabet (29 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد كتاب عن اي شئ يخص الشحوم


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير
مشاهدة المرفق A179A179M.pdf


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير...............


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير...........


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

:15: مشاهدة المرفق A512.pdfكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

:12: كل عام وانتم بخيرنننننننن


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (26 أكتوبر 2006)

يا مهندس مجدى رجاء كتابة اسم المرفق


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي مجدي
هل لديك A 106 ?
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 سبتمبر 2007)

كل هذه المرفقات هي مواد من الــ ASTM

ASTM materials


----------



## prof mido (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ياباشمهندس مجدي
وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------

